# Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2009)

*Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Der kleine gegen den Großen:
Beide nebeneinander



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon recht deutlich, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen den beiden von oben gesehen ist

2 Seitenansichten, einmal von der Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Links der große, rechts der kleine, der gar nicht so klein ist.
Beim Big Shuriken hat sich Scythe entschlossen, den etwas flacher zu bauen, was leider auf Kosten der Oberflöche des Kühlers ging, was die Kühlleistung etwas verschlechtern dürfte, schade.

Beide von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sie sehen, sie sehen nichts...
Was nicht zu erkennen ist, ist der sehr schön polierte Boden, ohne größere Unebenheiten, so muss das sein!


----------



## Winduser (7. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

machst du auch noch einen Temps vergleich?
und ein Tipp:
wenn du das nöchste mal Bilder machst, mach das bitte mit nem Untergrund der im Hintergrund bleibt^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

Temp Vergleiche hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor, aber ich schau mal, was ich machen kann und vorallen wie, mal sehen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

Ich hab die beiden mal in meinem leicht übertaktetem Phenom II 955BE (@3,6/2.4) getestet, der Big Shuriken scheint etwas besser zu sein, hat allerdings auch größere Kompatiblitätsprobleme.

Die Montage ist nicht sonderlich toll und auf mein MSI K9N2 Platinum lässt er sich nicht montieren.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

Interessante Fotos ...

Ich habe in meinem "kleinen" PC ja nun auch den Big Shurikan und die Montage ist wie Stephan schon geschrieben hat wirklich etwas ... naja fragwürdig ... Ich hatte die beiden Halterungen zum Beispiel nicht richtig fest hineingesteckt und hab mich dann natürlich über eher miese Temps gewundert 

Aber ansonsten kann ich über den Big Shurikan nur gutes schreiben, ein tolles kleines Ding auch wenn ich den Slim Lüfter gegen ein entkoppeltes Modell von Arctic Cooling getauscht hab ...

edit: Auf dem Biostar TA790GX XE passt der Big Shurikan ohne Probleme und hat noch jede Menge Platz ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

@Stefan
Wieviel Grad hattest du beim Big Shuriken?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

Laut HWMonitor gehts bis 54°C bei Lego Batman, beim Big Shuriken, beim 'normalen' bis 59°C unter Last.
Idle sind beide bei etwa 50°C, aber Lüftersteuerung ist aktiv, was das ganze etwas verfälscht...


Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: Auf dem Biostar TA790GX XE passt der Big Shurikan ohne Probleme und hat noch jede Menge Platz ...


Da hast ja auch keinen (ausladenden) Kühler der Spannungsregler, wie es beim MSI K9N2 Platinum der Fall ist.

PS: werd noch mal mit deaktivierter Lüftersteuerung testen.


----------



## Erzbaron (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

Seit wann hast du denn solche Board? Vom OCen hälst du doch nicht viel und dann so ein "Angeber" Board?  Aufs MSI DKA 790GX Platinum passt der Big Shurikan übrigens auch absolut problemlos ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Bildervergleich*

Das MSI K9N2 Platinum hab ich schon ewig, müsst ich schon gehabt haben, als ich mich hier angemeldet hab.
Habs mir damals gekauft, weils das einzige war, das 6 S-ATA Ports hatte, nicht nur 5 wie der Rest, und auch noch 'nen 2. P-ATA Port.

hier gibts einige Bilder.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

So, hab noch mal einige Tests gemacht.
Der Big Shuriken schafft eine 'Peak Temperatur' von etwa 60°C, normal bei etwa 55°C der kleine Shuriken ist bei 66°C, 'normal' Um die 60°C.
Genau wie mein 'alter' AMD Box Kühler  (und da hab ich noch NICHT die Widerstände überbrückt).


----------



## Scorpioking78 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Den BigShuriken habe ich mir neulich auch zugelegt und von der Kühlleistung ist er hervorragend, wenn ich ihn mit meinen anderen Kühlern vergleiche und um Längen besser als das boxed Teil.
Die Montage auf nem AM2+ war recht, simpel fand ich (im Vergleich zur Montage des Scythe Orochi Rev. B).

@Stefan Payne
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Deine CPUs die 60Grad Marke erreichen/überschreiten mit diesem Kühler?
Weil im Idle dümpelt mein 945 @3,75 GHz bei gerade mal 35 Grad umher und geht unter Last kaum an die 55Grad Marke ran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Weil ich dem ordentlich Dampf drauf geb 
+150mV auf Kern und NB, müssten 1,5V Core und 1,35V NB sein (ev. auch nur 1,25V).

Also die Kühlleistung der Box Kühler ist wirklich hervorragend, bin äußerst überrascht, wie gut die sind.
Einzig die Lautstärke ist nicht soo doll...

Gerade der kühler der beim Phenom 2 mit bei lag, schlägt sich gegen diese beiden erstaunlich gut.
Hätte nicht erwartet, das die Kühlleistung von dem Teil besser ist als vom Big Shuriken.

Andererseits hat der Big auch nur einen sehr flachen Lüfter, auch dürfte die Oberfläche vom Box Kühler höher sein.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ich dem ordentlich Dampf drauf geb
> +150mV auf Kern und NB, müssten 1,5V Core und 1,35V NB sein (ev. auch nur 1,25V).



Jepp, das ist mehr, als ich dem 945 gebe. Aber mit Deiner Spannung solltest Du den 955 durch die 4GHz Marke bewegen können.



> Also die Kühlleistung der Box Kühler ist wirklich hervorragend, bin äußerst überrascht, wie gut die sind.
> Einzig die Lautstärke ist nicht soo doll...


Du meinst den boxed vom 955!?! Der ist anders, als der vom 940.




> ...Andererseits hat der Big auch nur einen sehr flachen Lüfter, auch dürfte die Oberfläche vom Box Kühler höher sein.


Den Lüfter vom Shuriken habe ich gleich getauscht. Der kam mir etwas schwach vor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Du meinst den boxed vom 955!?! Der ist anders, als der vom 940.


Mach mal bitte ein Foto von dem, am besten so etwas von der Seite.
Oder entspricht er 'dem anderen', den ich in meinem Box vs Box Thread vorgestellt hab?



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Lüfter vom Shuriken habe ich gleich getauscht. Der kam mir etwas schwach vor.


Ah, OK, dann ists kein Wunder, das der deutlich besser performt.
Ich hab den drauf gelassen, die sind beide auch nicht besser als der AMD Box Kühler!

Der Big Shuriken ist @ Default sogar ein paar Grad schlechter(!) als der neuste Box, den ich besitze, auch der SI-120 mit dem Shuriken Lüfter performt nicht gut.

Ich werd wohl mal einen 25mm hohen Lüfter auf den großen setzen und damit noch mal testen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder entspricht er 'dem anderen', den ich in meinem Box vs Box Thread vorgestellt hab?



Ist der zweite mit 4PIN-Lüftersteuerung.




> Ich werd wohl mal einen 25mm hohen Lüfter auf den großen setzen und damit noch mal testen.



Das sollte helfen.
Vom Orochy Rev B war ich anfangs auch enttäuscht. Hatte mit dem mitgelieferten 140er Lüfter eine schlechter Kühlleistun, als mit dem Thermaltake Big Typ 120 VX.
Habe aber jetz vier Lüfter an dem Orochi befestigt und der kühlt jetzt richtig gut-ist auch etwas laut, wenn man ihm zu nahe kommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

also hier den rechten?
OK, der ist nicht ganz so gut wie der andere, was mich dann doch etwas überrascht hat...

Die Tests mit einem anderen Lüfter werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen bzw mal machen.
Aber es war auch mein Eindruck, das der kleine Shuriken mit 92x25mm Lüfter deutlich kühler blieb las mit dem Standard Quirlchen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl mal einen 25mm hohen Lüfter auf den großen setzen und damit noch mal testen.


Bitte, bitte.
Ich leg mir den vielleicht auch zu und da würde mich das sehr interessieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Gut, welchen sollt ich nehmen:
Den Yateloon DS12L, den Papst oder den Thermaltake (dürft auch 'nen Yate Loon sein)?

Oder gleich den 120x38mm NMB Boxer mit 6,84W Leistung?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Irgendwas im Bereich von ca. 110m³/h.

Ich will ja nur wissen, wie gut der Kühler auf den größeren Luftdurchsatz reagiert.
Du mußt das Teil für mich nicht extra einfrieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Also ich hab gerad den Thermaltake drauf, der macht etwa 1500 Drehungen.
Aber ich kann gerad nicht testen, ist noch zu kalt


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Hat ja keinen Streß.
Du weißt nicht zufällig die Luftfördermenge vom Thermaltake?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Nein, dürfte aber ein Yate Loon sein, hat 0,3A Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> also hier den rechten?
> OK, der ist nicht ganz so gut wie der andere, was mich dann doch etwas überrascht hat...



Jepp, genau dieser.

@Fadi
Bei mir ist der 120mm Lüfter vom Thermaltake BigType 120 VX drauf und der soll ca 147m3 durchschieben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Hm, ist gerad bei 48°C Idle, bei etwa 50°C unter Lego Batman ist schon 'nen Stückerl kühler, allerdings ists auch das Zimmer...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, ist gerad bei 48°C Idle, bei etwa 50°C unter Lego Batman ist schon 'nen Stückerl kühler, allerdings ists auch das Zimmer...



Haste auch ordentlich Wärmeleitpaste draufgemacht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Ja, eigentlich schon.
Ich denke, das ich da keinen Fehler gemacht hab...


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Sag mal, hast du auch was anderes als Lego Batman zum Testen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Hm, hätte vielleicht Crysis, von daher: eigentlich schon


----------



## Scorpioking78 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schon.
> Ich denke, das ich da keinen Fehler gemacht hab...



War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint.
Meines Wissens heizt BOINC ordentlich die CPU auf.


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Eine Frage an die Big Shuriken Besitzer. 

Past RAM mit dieser Bauform unter den CPU Kühler oder kommen die sich ins gehege?

heise online-Preisvergleich: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) / Deutschland


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Scythe Shuriken vs den großen im Vergleich*

Nein, tut er nicht.
Da passt nur 'normaler' Speicher drunter, hab hier leider gerad kein Foto, aber schau mal in 'Stefans kleiner Rechner II' oder 'Stefans kleiner*er* Rechner' Thread, da müsst ich welche haben.


----------

